# new boat project with pics



## driveshaft22 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi all. Ive been reading thru a lot of the mods and projects on this site since the purchase of the new (old) tinny. And have assembled a fair idea of how I want the boat to look and work.

I thought Id share my plans so far. I haven't picked the boat up yet, its about a 9hr return drive, but in the next few weeks will have it here to start work on.

A little about my situation.. 

I live in Central Queensland Australia, which is not too remote but it is certainly what they call "The Outback". There are numerous large dams and fresh water fishing within about a 5hour radius from me and the east coast and Whitsunday islands to fish.

The Boat...(un named as yet)
I have got my hands on a 16ft of 4.75meter aluminium boat made by De Havilland (aircraft manufacturers) in 1977. I have only seen a couple of photos as yet but have been assured that it is structurally sound.

I have been using a free 3D modelling software called Google Sketch up to do some plans up. It is very handy as I can work to scale including dimensions and rotate in all directions. The biggest limitation with the software is curved surfaces, which is what a boat has lots of, so I have been limited a bit, but you can get the general idea from the pics.

I'll throw the pics up and look forward to hearing about improvements and changes that might be suggested.

Any questions please feel free to ask. I will update with more info as the project progresses.

Thanks


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is a pic of the boat..

I have also picked up a 1994 Yamaha 20hp Long shaft for the rig. I picked it up for $100 because the previous owner been advised to buy a new motor instead of replacing the seals, so he did and drained the oil from the lower unit and stored it for 2 years..... so after pulling it all down.. 5 bearing 4 seals, orings and water pump later... Like new again. came to under $400. Started on the second pull.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like a fun boat. My suggestions are take it out a couple times before you start your modifications. 

Spend some time in your driveway making motor noises and practicing with your fishing rigs so you'll be more comfortable when you hit the water. A couple hours on the water will help you decide what you want to do vs. what you really need to do.

When you go get the old girl, at the very least jack up each wheel and make sure the bearings spin nicely and the tires are good for the trip. A couple shots of fresh grease will probably be a good investment.

Boats are Barbie dolls for men.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's a very OPEN layout. You're gonna love all that space.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I saw some pics of a smokercraft pro or something like that, and really liked it. The choice of seat locations and console.
I want to be able to store all my rods and tackle, that's why the long compartment on the left and the multiple ones on the right for tackle.

For the electronics, Im going to mount a 20 watt solar panel to the front of the console that will fold down when in transit. That will charge a Gell cell Deep cycle batt to run: Sounder, bilge pump, live well pump and a few LED lights.

Im going to fabricate my own cosole and use the Teflex steering system and retro fit some old forward controls for the gears and throttle.

At the back will be 2 hatches that lift from the centre to house 2 fuel tanks. The front will have a anchor well on top and doors on the facia for access under the casting deck for life jackets etc.

Im not sure where I want the live well yet front, middle or back?

A few concerns I have are mainly about electrolysis. To weld or rivet? use insulation between surfaces? add anodes to key locations?
Another site says don't paint aluminium cause it speeds up electrolysis.

Maybe Ill paint above the water line on the outside and leave the inside unpainted unless there are leaks that need to be filled.

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Zum (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice looking outfit...
In the picture,the motor looks a lot bigger than a 20hp,maybe that was "his" motor?
A 20hp is going to be alittle small but it should get the job done,with a lighter load.

The solar power is going to put out around 1.6amps(?),so there will be some current around.
As long as you don't use the hull as a ground and maybe isolate some of the electronics,lights etc.from the hull,electrolysis shouldn't be a problem.
I've never seen where painting the hull is an issue,other than using the wrong type paint/primer...I think it was copper based.
Use aluminum rivets or stainless fasteners and take some shots of the modding.Looks like you have a good jump on what you want to do.

Love seeing people from other countries on here,the scenery,fish and lifestyle always has me watching.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok, finally have the boat home after a marathon drive. I turned the boat on its side and pulled out all the rotted ply and carpet and gave it a hose down.

The previous owner thinks it is a 1970 model but no one really knows.

The aluminium is in amazing condition. No dents, corrosion or cracks. It has outlived 3 different paint schemes.
Whatever grade ally they built it with is impressive.

I have since removed the paint from the rails and generally cleaned it and removed all the old wiring and brackets since these pics. I will post up more photos soon.

No boat trailer at the moment. I will build a new one in the next few weeks that incorporates a rooftop camper tent.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow....now that I can see the actual boat....that is really a cool design. Love the rails.

How long/wide is it again? Did you already say that in a previous post?


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply, it 16' long and 6' wide.

Here is a pic of one of my favourite fishing spots, and my main motivation to build a boat worthy of it.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 24, 2013)

update pics


----------



## Gitzet (Aug 24, 2013)

Pretty cool project boat!


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327032#p327032 said:


> driveshaft22 » 22 Aug 2013, 17:57[/url]"]Hi thanks for the reply, it 16' long and 6' wide.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of my favourite fishing spots, and my main motivation to build a boat worthy of it.



I can definitely understand the motivation! What an awesome fishing spot. 8)


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 24, 2013)

Google Sketch... I know what I'll be doing this afternoon 

Here, in the US, we have to have a blower to evacuate fumes from enclosed areas where they may accumulate. I would assume you would need the same thing, maybe depending on 'how enclosed' your fuel 'cabinets' are. I like your project, and your fishing spot is outstanding!

Gary


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, I don't think Ill need a blower, there will be plenty of ventilation. Have a look at the following pic which is from inside the boat looking at the back. I can add a vent on each side of the facia to let air in which will push fumes out the top near the motor mount. There should not be fumes at all. The tanks are plastic and will be removed for filling.


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 24, 2013)

Good solution.
It seems Google Sketch-up won't work on my Linux machine. But that's OK. There's other software 

Gary(Member...He-Man Microsoft Haters Club) LOL


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 25, 2013)

update...half painted.


----------



## DanMC (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice,very nice...i like it !, we have some friends in Melbourne and Hobart (Tasmania)....so one day we will pay them a visit. It seems that Canada and Australia have a lot in common....ofcourse not the climate !


----------



## Zum (Aug 25, 2013)

Your flying right along,looks great.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok.. now that it has 1 colour and not 3 old ones I can start the mods.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 26, 2013)

I got the trailer frame design nearly done with the tilt mechanism. Im just trying to work out how to mount a rooftop camper to the trailer and still get the boat on and off, plus weight distribution for towing. I found out on the way back home with the boat that a head wind really makes the old wagon struggle. A few more details to work out.


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's a thought. 
Move that front seat up, and flatten the floor out all the way to the Front seat.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Big days work. Doesn't look like it tho. Back storage area done. Im going to work my way forward. A question about the casting deck.. should I use the seats as a guide for level or the gunwales?


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 27, 2013)

Good looking work. Lot's of careful labor there.
Are you doing your own welding there at the house?

Make the seats a comfortable distance off the floor. Don't cramp your knees. That way you can stand up quickly which might help keep the boat upright. :LOL2:


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 27, 2013)

I figured the builder knew how the hull would float and built the seats to sit level while floating so I used the seats to determine the floor level on mine and it worked out fine.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Are you doing your own welding there at the house?



Not trying to steal the answer to this, but it looks like it's riveted together.

Looks very nice!


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Another big day in the sun on the tools. Spent more time measuring and working out position than anything else. Not easy having no straight lines to work off. I have to trim some bits and add more to the fascia for the access panel. Its not too bad now I have all the floor supports finished. My concern now is the height of the front deck from the floor, its going to be a big step up, which is not too bad for me at 6'3" but the missus is exactly 5' tall.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 29, 2013)

update


----------



## shawnfish (Aug 29, 2013)

I downloaded google sketchup 8 and im having a hell of a time figuring out how to use it, a bit more complicated than windows paint but from your design drawings looking so much better than what windows paint can do im gonna learn sketchup 8 . and your boat is looking great and the open design is awesome! the one thing im wondering is with the size and weight of the boat is 20hp going to be enough power for getting you to and from your beautiful islands? seems a bit under powered to me my boat is 16ft long but much smaller than yours and im sure a lot lighter and my 25hp is just enough to get me around when the wind picks up.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply.

Sketchup takes a fair bit of practice to get the hang of. Curved things (like boats) are the hardest. Box shapes are easier. Because it works to scale you can type in the dimension with the keypad and hit enter, or find out how long a bracket is using the dimensions or tape measure function.
I use it to make flat plans for cutting out complex shapes from sheets. Saves heaps of time.

I had the same thought about the motor. But I got it for $100 and then rebuilt the gearbox for $338 plus I live way out in the bush where these things are not easy to come by. I'll give it a good test and then decide to keep it or upgrade. 

Keep at the sketch up, if you get really fed up, I can send you the boat plans I have already drawn and you can have a go at modifying them to suit your own design. Then you will be saying....man how did you draw that???... And Ill say spend 12 hours at it over a few days...


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 29, 2013)

This is the rooftop camper tent I was talking about mounting on the trailer.


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 29, 2013)

Thats a good idea.
In AK we saw a bunch of home-mod's on trailers. 
One like that, was on a Boat trailer. He launched the boat, and the Trailer became a big Tent Camper.

It looked good to me and seemed to work well too.

I have had Google Skechup and the new (not Google) version and I just 'aint smart nuff' to make it work.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi all. 

Im having some trouble deciding where to put the livewell and how big to make it. The livewell will be used mainly for bait because the fish I plan to catch are over 3' long and will go in the 70 litre cooler ive got.

So my concerns are:

1. How big to make it
2. Position in the boat to keep everything nice and balanced
3. Plumbing. Ive got the pump....but I like the idea of a pick up pipe that will fill the tank while moving and use the pump for circulation, not filling.

I think Ill use one of the seat thwarts that was removed and fold it up to make the tank.

Any ideas or pics would be welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 31, 2013)

Update... about 70% of the framing done


----------



## driveshaft22 (Aug 31, 2013)

Here is my design for the livewell, not sure about the dimensions yet, and will have another in/out at the bottom opposite the one drawn in. The larger is the outlet / water leveller.

Ive drawn in a aerator/bilge pump with a spray bar. I don't think Ill run a bilge pump. The little one Ive got draws 2 amps. There must be a smaller type of pump, Ill have to look into it.

Any thoughts would be welcome...


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327942#p327942 said:


> driveshaft22 » 30 Aug 2013, 18:36[/url]"]Hi all.
> 
> Im having some trouble deciding where to put the livewell and how big to make it. The livewell will be used mainly for bait because the fish I plan to catch are over 3' long and will go in the 70 litre cooler ive got.
> 
> ...



Could you simulate the livewell conditions in an old aquarium, or even a 5 gallon bucket, (with bait) for a day? Determine how much bait can survive, in the least amount of water, under the worst conditions you may experience. Then the size of the livewell would be determined by the maximum amount of bait you would want to carry. A constant influx of fresh water would greatly reduce the size needed.

Just thinking


----------



## driveshaft22 (Sep 1, 2013)

Update. 85% framed. Im not 100% happy about the cast deck structure, but I am a bit of a perfectionist. I can walk around on it the way it is with no movement, so by the time the ply and the compartments are added im sure it will be fine. My middle name should be "Overkill".
Still for my first ever boat build its going pretty well.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome boat, amazing fishing spot, and I love your rooftop tent idea! I might just have to copy that


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2013)

coming along awesome! I would think about a portable bait cooler myself. That way if not needed, you dont have to bring it on the boat. I saw one at cabelas yesterday that looked really nice made by Engel

Engel Bait Aeration cooler. $60 at cabelas

https://www.engel-usa.com/products/live-bait-coolers/live-bait-cooler-30qts


----------



## driveshaft22 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the reply.

Those engel coolers look good. They don't seem to be available in Aus.

I do have a battery powered bait pump, but the engel has a cig plug which is way better than batteries. Maybe I can mod the air pump and a normal cooler. I would rather have a built in hard wired one tho. Ill keep thinking about it over the next few days and see what I come up with.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Update.. got the anchor well installed made from one of the old seats, its not pretty but it'll do the job. Started installing the shelves. Have to have all the inner pieces in place before any sheeting.


----------



## Zum (Sep 2, 2013)

Your doing nice work.
Have you put the boat in the water,as is?
Just with all the modding,the way it rides might change,especially with livewell way up front.(if that is the livewell)
I only use a portable livewell and the boat handles best if its put about a third way down from the bow. Not only does the boat handle better but it's easier on the fish;less movement.
Again, way to many variables to figure out,the way you have it could be perfect.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm loving this thread, your work, and your solutions.

Very Nice! Thank you.


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 2, 2013)

My Neighbor just got a Tin boat. Some Dilbert put Carpet down. Glued Down. To a Riveted Hull.
Now we have to tear all that carpet up to find those leaks.

DONT PuT CARPEt down.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the replies.

I cant float the boat til the trailers built. It hasn't rained here for 7 months. The nearest dam is about 1 hour drive away.

Im not going to install a live well yet. I have plenty of room under the cast deck to add one later. Ill run with the cooler and aerator idea for the moment.

Everybody seems to worry about the weight. Ive taken out 15kg and added 25kg so far. This boat is rated for 5 passengers and the previous owner said with 5 people it barely moved. Ive probably got 100kg to add yet plus the motor and tanks. All up it wont be much more than the weight of 1 large passenger.

Has anyone used those polyethylene pool noodles as floatation? I did some research and the are not effected by fuel and only burn when the flame is applied directly. I figure I need about 1 cubic meter which should float 1000kg. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 2, 2013)

Pool noodles work, do a water test with a 5lb weight to determine how much they'll lift, then bundle them up high in your hull so it won't turn turtle.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 2, 2013)

This is an awesome build so far. Looks great!


----------



## driveshaft22 (Sep 3, 2013)

update, ready for plumbing and wiring. Then its floatation flooring and controls.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ive been thinking about fabricating a seat mount with an offset shaft so I can move around to change the balance and the distance from the console, this is something like what I mean.


----------



## Flatbotm (Sep 3, 2013)

Great build so far. Here is a link to a offset post option. https://m.basspro.com/Springfield-Marine-Kingpin-Offset-Removable-Pedestal-Posts/product/100903/


----------



## driveshaft22 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the link. I think Ill fabricate my own tho. Ive got enough materials lying around and it makes it that little bit more custom. You know built not bought.

Heres the update. 

I have run some 7 core trailer cable through some 300psi air hose from the console to the front as a future proof and another to the back with the sounder cable in there too. At this stage I will only be running a sounder, GPS and bilge pump.

Then got stuck into the floor, as normal went to the hardware and they didn't have what I wanted so I went with a standard ply 17mm or 11/16". It was less than half the price anyway, Once it gets a hit from the Jotacote 605 it will be ready for carpet.

I managed to get all the floor cut out and test fiited from 1 sheet. I used a router to rebate the underside edge where the angle was doubled up in a few spots, worked out great. I made sure to leave a clearance for the carpet too.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Sep 5, 2013)

Update, got the front deck test fitted. Have a bit more timber to cut before carpeting. Then on to the console fabrication.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Update, Got all the timber cut to size and the hatch doors cut and trimmed for clearance. It looks amazing having all the pieces together, almost like its finished....but nowhere near it in reality. 

The timber work was quite simple, the hardest part was measuring the curved surfaces. I could have used templates but I trust my marking out and it all came together nice and neat. 

It helps a lot having every power tool known to man in the old shed. I used a power saw for the majority, mainly because jigsaws do not cut a nice verticle line. I used the power saw and did a plunge cut then trim just the very corners with the jigsaw. Then used a router to put a nice rounded edge on the fronts and a power plane to trim down a few spots.

I think the carpeting will be the biggest challenge.


----------



## Zum (Sep 6, 2013)

Certainly looks solid,nice job.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Sep 7, 2013)

Update, I got all the timber painted, just about ready to attack the carpet.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Sep 10, 2013)

update, still carpeting. Its a real pain in the back, literally. I better have a day off to let it heal. 

Ill post up more pics when there is more interesting things happening.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Update, So the back pain was a whole lot more severe than first suspected, so after 2 weeks of lying down the L5 Disc damage has got a bit better.

The other hold up was the steering system I ordered got shipped to the wrong state then sent back and not logged in their computer system, and it was the only one in the country. Finally arrived today so I can start on the console.

Pics to come when cosole is being built.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Oct 2, 2013)

I had a ruptured L5-S1 a few years back. I was 26 when it happened. I wish you luck with the build and the back. I hope your back heals quickly. The boat is looking great!


----------



## JFlory (Oct 3, 2013)

Really great work so far! Interested to see how this looks when its finished.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all, I haven't forgotten about this thread. After the back healed I decided that I cant tow the new boat with an old rattly wagon.

So I bought another wagon from a wrecking yard and have been flat out getting up to scratch to tow the new boat and trailer.

These are a before and at the moment shots. Until the wagon is done I cant tow anything so it has to be done before I finish the boat.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Nov 8, 2013)

Update, I got the wagon finished, now Im onto the boat trailer. About 4 hours work got half the frame done, Ill keep the updates coming as I get more done.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Nov 9, 2013)

A friend has a 1997 Lexus LX450, which is very similar to those Land Cruisers. They are built like tanks! Not many factory vehicles came with beefy solid axles front and rear, e-lockers front and rear, and a very reliable and torque-y motor! His is lifted 5", has the stock 4.5 inline 6 gas burner, and rides on 37" military takeoff tires. He also had a custom rear bumper made (incredibly beefy) and is working on a crazy skid plate for the underside. He beats the snot out of that thing offroad on the weekends and then drives it to work everyday during the week. They are just very good vehicles that are built to last....Kinda like the way your boat is shaping out to be.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, I wont have anything but a landcruiser. Here is a pic of the finished product.

I got the trailer half welded out with the tilt mechanism built, a few more gussets and things then its all for the rollers, which is going to take more time to build than the frame. All the roller brackets, axles and placement has to be right.

Here are some pics. I have built this is exactly off the 3d plan that I posted about. So far everything is perfect.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome work! That is a super clean build.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 10, 2013)

Wish I had those tools...and skills.

Looks very nice.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Update, got more of the trailer welded out, started messing with the rollers. Got a couple mounted, and got the axle and wheels test fitted. Once 2 more keel rollers are on I need to put the boat on the trailer to work out the wobble roller positions.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Got the boat on the trailer easily. Now try and dodge the rain while fabricating the rest of the roller mounts.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Nov 14, 2013)

You are doing great!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice work :beer:


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 15, 2013)

_Hey man I’ve been checking out your build, very cool mate.

That hull looks like it’s bulletproof. Lots of freeboard and it looks pretty wide as well. Looks like it could handle some nasty water. Keep up the good work…………………………………………….. =D> _


----------



## dodge2013 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is this it. No more pictures? I'm sure we'd all like to see the finished product. I've really enjoyed watching the boat develop and I hope to see it upon completion.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Nov 18, 2013)

dodge2013 said:


> Is this it. No more pictures? I'm sure we'd all like to see the finished product. I've really enjoyed watching the boat develop and I hope to see it upon completion.


There is plenty more to come, its only been a few days since the last update.

In the mean time between rain, Ive got all the roller brackets made and finished the design on the rooftop camper rack. Tomorrow Ill fit all the wobble rollers.

Stay tuned...


----------



## thudpucker (Nov 18, 2013)

What a Crafty Idea you have going there.  
I can see where that would be handy for some guys camping out in Bear Country.

So many times, we'd wanted a 'more sturdy' place to sleep in, and keep our food inside while we were away hunting or placer mining.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 18, 2013)

AWESOME!!!!! Again!


----------



## driveshaft22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Update... Got the wobble roller brackets finished and welded out as well as all the keel rollers in position and welded. Once I get the latch for the tilt mech made, the draw bar stiffeners, jockey wheel etc and some tie down rails it will be ready for paint.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Dec 31, 2013)

bit of an update, Ive been flat out doing a turbo install on the landcruiser but now that's done, Ive managed to get the trailer painted and assembled. Ive had to skip the camper at the moment due to lack of funds. Just need to get this on the road so I can get away and go fishing. The guards are a little different from the plans, all that's left is the wiring and lights plus a transom saver at the back for the motor. Its been a bit hard to get much done. It was 47 deg C here yesterday.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 1, 2014)

What a great build :beer:


----------



## Zum (Jan 1, 2014)

47 C...holy pie....-11 C here today,I think we should split the difference.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally got the boat on the trailer, just need a few minor jobs done, like the trailer plug for the lights. Also got most of the carpeting finished, tho I had to work inside in the air con as once again it was close to 45 deg.


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 5, 2014)

I noticed something about your trailer. Your rear hanger looks too far back. The shackle should be slightly rearward at the bottom. The spring eye bolt should be behind the shackle mount bolt. With the shackle slightly forward the spring can push upward and hit the frame. 
I'm certainly not trying to be a know it all, but rather trying to be helpful. 

I don't have my book, but I can look up the correct measurement if needed.

BTW you have done some solid work and it looks like you are well on your way to a great boat.


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 5, 2014)

https://www.redneck-trailer.com/ProductsServices/Products.aspx

If I have done this right you can select the online catalog, suspensions and you can get all the info needed and also a couple of pics to show what I mean. 

The correct measurement for center of spring eye to center of shackle mount is 25 3/4".
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. 

I assume your talking about the rear shackle angle? In the earlier pics it was at full extension with no load. Now that it has the boat on it sitting on the ground the shackle is verticle. I didn't look up any dimensions when doing the fab. As I understand the rear shackle cannot travel upwards, ever. The front is an eye so as the spring compresses the shackle will go backwards as the springs straightens out. I like to see the shackle as close to verticle as possible when in the rest position. You could be right, but I don't think it will make one bit of difference. Check the attached pic as to how it sits now the boats on it. Remember too that the boat is practically empty and will have more weight once all the parts are in including fuel tanks etc.

Thanks.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally got the carpeting done. I dropped all the parts into place ready to be fixed into place. I think it looks great, cant wait to finish it off.


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## rscottp (Jan 6, 2014)

What a great looking boat! One of the best jobs I have seen on here. Railing is really sweet, did you ever mention the manufacturer of the hull?


----------



## driveshaft22 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi thanks for the reply. Its made by DeHavilland here in Australia in about 1972. They were a aircraft manufacturer that also made boats from the 50's till the early 80's when they were bought out by Boeing Australia I think. What ever grade ally they used is by far the best Ive seen. No corrosion or pitting anywhere, just amazing. 

This will look even better when the seats and electronics are in. It would have been a nice fun project except its the middle of summer here and we just had a week of 42-47deg C and no shed or workshop for shade. Its nice to know that I designed and built everything myself and it turned out exactly the same as the original plans showed.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Jan 6, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338077#p338077 said:


> huntinfool » 07 Jan 2014, 06:22[/url]"]https://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/07/gysu8y9u.jpg


The link doesn't seem to work.


----------



## rscottp (Jan 6, 2014)

I did a little google search of De Haviland boats, found a few. They all seem to be in Aus, too bad none have migrated over here. What did you do about the floatation foam, did you use pool noodles? If so did you take any pics?


----------



## driveshaft22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Im off in the morning for a nice 1200k drive. First test for the new wagon and trailer. Ill finish the boat once im there in the next few weeks.


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Jan 20, 2014)

update, I have got the console almost finished, it turned out pretty good. Ive made it a bit lower than the original plans to make it easier to put a boat cover over the top. Its going to have a flat top which will be carpeted so the boat cover wont get torn. Ive got most of the electronics in, still need to do a bit more wiring. Ive also sourced the flotation and seat mounts which will be purchased when I get some coin. More updates soon.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 20, 2014)

_Looking good my friend.................. =D> _


----------



## rscottp (Jan 20, 2014)

Your console looks great! How is the steering cable routed? Looks like its going down and under the floor. I am adding a CC to my build and thinking I will be routing my cable in a similar way, just wondering how hard a time you had doing it.

Thanks


----------



## driveshaft22 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, the steering cable goes through the gunwale? to the motor as shown in this pic. It was a tight fit but I got the cable the exact length which is hard to guess without the console already built. Its a Teleflex quick connect system.


----------



## rscottp (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, I see it now. I couldn't see it in the other pics, thought you ran it underneath. Looks slick!


----------



## driveshaft22 (Jan 22, 2014)

Update, I got more of the console done, all that's left is to mount the solar panel on the front and the gps mount. Its not the nicest looking console around but it does the job. Most importantly it was cheap to build compared to buying one anyway. There's also lots of places to mount extra stuff like drink holders etc.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks awesome to me!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ditto, I think it turned out well. You might want to scuff the polish off as I think it's gonna glare a good bit.


----------



## driveshaft22 (Feb 15, 2014)

Update, I have finally got all the bits to finish the job. Just in time for a 7 day holiday where it will be thoroughly tested.

So I have 50 polyethelene pool noodles to go under the floor, all the seat mounts and boat cover to go on and the remote bracket kit for the motor, which must be made from solid gold as it cost over $300 for a few little bits and pieces.

When it stops raining I will be getting it all finished up. Stay tuned.


----------



## sonicwonder2000 (Sep 21, 2014)

Any updates on this build? Truly a work of art - very impressive!


----------



## driveshaft22 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have finished the build now, I have all the electrics working and have 3 fuel tanks and a backup 8hp Suzuki all installed. Here are some recent pics.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## WPS (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice boat!.. You done a great job!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## barnrundrifter (Dec 1, 2014)

looks very nice !!


----------

